# Plakat x Halfmoon Plakat



## upstatebettas (Mar 15, 2015)

This spawn started a couple of weeks ago but I figured I would wait until they spawned to actually go ahead and start a log. The fry got their first feeding of microworms this morning after hatching over Memorial Day weekend.

Here are the best of the 50 or so pictures I took of the spawn in progress from day one to now. More of the pictures have been posted to Upstate Betta Breeding's Facebook page. (Would be awesome to get some more likes!)


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

Excited to see the fry


----------



## upstatebettas (Mar 15, 2015)

There are about 30 fry. I haven't really counted yet, that's just a rough estimate. Here is a picture of them all from this morning.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Awesome!


----------

